# Used car prices



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Wonder when they'll start to drop?

I knew they'd gone up but hadn't realised by how much until now.

I started a post on here Xmas 2020 about looking to change my car. Lockdown carrying on and then a new job meaning mileage dropped from 30k to 6or7:lol: meant I put it on the back burner. Yesterday while sorting through paperwork etc I found a page where I'd wrote various cars and details down from Auto trader.

So, as you do, I got on Autotrader to see how things compared. Leons and Kugas I had details for all at £10-11k mark. Now looking at 3grand more for similar mileage/spec cars or one with 70k more miles on the clock for 10grand.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Neighbour was saying he wished he’d swapped his car 18 months ago, as the same car now (similar she / spec etc) are now around £2-2.5k more expensive than they were… 

Think it’ll be a while off before they drop, but can see there being quite a few out there that are either over priced or some sellers taking a hit if / when the prices do drop…


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Yup am very much finding the same. Since when did 10k only get you an ok high miler!!! Ridiculous!


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

I was looking to change the X3 for an a4....salesman trying to tell me the market was about to collapse and the best deal i would get is right now! 

(of course, he wanted me to buy a new a4 with no deposit and rubbish APR)

I think we will need over supply of new cars before used car prices drop. We are at least 6month away from that IMO


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Seems certain manufacturers have a better grip on the chip shortage / other issues than others. 

Seem to remember JLR we’re quoting horrendous delays.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I've been looking for a genuine VW California Ocean for a while. Prices are crazy, almost £60K for an 18 plate, I've even seen a 16 plate with over 60,000 miles on for £56K. My hand is staying in my pocket for the foreseeable future. I look every day and in the past week or two, the prices are rising even more as spring approaches.
It is my thoughts that once Spain reopens fully and people can go abroad again easily, they will hopefully start to drop in price. I think many bought them in lockdown, have used them once or twice and it's chucked it down every time, and coupled with the impending rise in the cost of living, many will want to offload them. I'll bet there are lots just sat on the drive not being used. If I am correct, there will be a glut which should bring prices down.
I'm fortunate we are in a position to buy outright, I saw one last week, advertised at £55K. They put a finance plan on the description, £5,500 deposit, around £950 per month for four years then a final payment of £24K!!! That took the overall cost for a 17 plate to over £74K!!!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I had a customer come into work a few weeks ago, got tannoyed up to checkouts to speak to him. He said 'Is that your car?' pointing to it. My first reaction was somewhere between either, oh my what have I done to... on no has he caught it. He said he had been admiring it for over a year and couldn't work out who's it was thinking it could be someone from the businesses' across the road using the car park, he said he even has a picture of it on his phone. The checkout team aren't into cars so very few of them would know its mine, plenty of them don't even drive, until by chance he got lucky with one that did know its mine. 

He asked me is it for sale, and proceeded to ask me many questions about it. He was a polite enough chap so I answered them but said its not currently for sale as would need to find a replacement and the money of cars is strong at the moment as well as not being sure what I would replace it with (depreciation wise, its probably lost £800 or less from what I paid 4 years ago roughly judging Autotrader prices). I told him they go for good money at the moment, even a old car like mine with 75k miles on, ok its One previous owner and plenty of history goes in it favour.

He asked me do I have the keys on me to nip up and have a look but I said no as were not meant to have them on us during work. He left me his name and number and said he wanted first refusal were I to sell. I would like something a few years old to replace it with to have some better reliability but the money is silly. I like the current Mini Hatch like I had in 2014 but a well spec'd one goes for as much as I priced a loaded new Cooper S back in 2014 and were talking 2-3 year old cars. 

He seemed quite the enthusiast himself and showed me some photo's of his Mk4 GTI Anniversary (owned from new) which did look very clean with some larger BBS wheels by the looks of things being the only real modification I could see. Was certainly a first for me, never had anyone try to offer to buy my car without any intension of it being for sale, guess the damage DW does to my wallet must make it stand out compared to the other motors in the car park :lol:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't see them changing for some time, perhaps 2 years, supply isn't going to get any better, chip shortages and built to order will see to that, manufacturing cost increasing won't help either.

T5/6's are stupid money, we have a customer who owned one for 5 years and sold it for what he paid for it, 60k buys a very nice motorhome with a full size bed, a proper fridge and a working toilet.

I wish i had purchased a Mustang 2 years ago as I could have run it for a year and made 5k.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

A pal of mine has been offered £4K more for his scirocco than he paid for it four years ago, with 40,000 more gone on the clock in that time. Crazy.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

im expecting a drop once new cars come back on line. but someone said that as most manufactures have approved used in the pipe line they'll lower supply to keep demand high and make money that way?

hope they're wrong. as in all bubbles tho stupid short sighted people are fueling the fire. they might have made 3k on their car but what ever they replace it with would also have gone up!

in hindsight I wish I had bough a mk3 focus RS when they were 22k. was fetching more than list last year.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

ridders66 said:


> I've been looking for a genuine VW California Ocean for a while. Prices are crazy, almost £60K for an 18 plate, I've even seen a 16 plate with over 60,000 miles on for £56K. My hand is staying in my pocket for the foreseeable future. I look every day and in the past week or two, the prices are rising even more as spring approaches.
> It is my thoughts that once Spain reopens fully and people can go abroad again easily, they will hopefully start to drop in price. I think many bought them in lockdown, have used them once or twice and it's chucked it down every time, and coupled with the impending rise in the cost of living, many will want to offload them. I'll bet there are lots just sat on the drive not being used. If I am correct, there will be a glut which should bring prices down.
> I'm fortunate we are in a position to buy outright, I saw one last week, advertised at £55K. They put a finance plan on the description, £5,500 deposit, around £950 per month for four years then a final payment of £24K!!! That took the overall cost for a 17 plate to over £74K!!!


Yeah, caravans are the same, crazy prices too, which as you say will drop quickly once Benidorm etc opens up fully. Caravan finance always looks great until you see it's over 10 years normally:doublesho


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

kingswood said:


> im expecting a drop once new cars come back on line. but someone said that as most manufactures have approved used in the pipe line they'll lower supply to keep demand high and make money that way?
> 
> hope they're wrong. as in all bubbles tho stupid short sighted people are fueling the fire. they might have made 3k on their car but what ever they replace it with would also have gone up!
> 
> in hindsight I wish I had bough a mk3 focus RS when they were 22k. was fetching more than list last year.


I really wouldn't be surprised if your right about manufacturers keeping the current short supply situation as is in order to maintain high sale prices. I don't understand how many manufacturers haven't gone under but I guess its the lack of discounting that's kept them going.

The RS has dipped since October/November when they where going above list. I got list price offered then but currently its down by about £3k on that but this may be due to seasonal variations which collectors cars are sensitive to.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Desperately wanting to replace one car with an auto… 

Like others say seems some marques are holding the higher value and others moving downwards albeit a little based on my garage of saves in auto trader for the past 3 years. (Long story why still not changed)


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

packard said:


> Desperately wanting to replace one car with an auto…
> 
> Like others say seems some marques are holding the higher value and others moving downwards albeit a little based on my garage of saves in auto trader for the past 3 years. (Long story why still not changed)


I'd like an Auto after driving a few. Found they seem to carry a little premium over their manual counterpart. I know they are a little more expensive than new. Then again seems many more auto's than there was years ago. One of guys at work's daughter is learning to drive and she said she wasn't interested in learning manual. The lower or cheaper end of the market for auto's is a few grand for something like a nearly 15+ year old Yaris or Micra.

I think the problem for me unless I need to change for some particular reason I will stick with what I've got than buy something over priced for it to loose money in a quick space of time if the market changes. The only way I think I could reasonably justify a higher priced car would be to run it for as long as is possible. My uncle bought a new Tiguan in 2008 and has only just replaced it with a new shape Tiguan (not sure how new as haven't seen it yet but could be new to 1-2 years old id imagine) I know it had a rear diff problem but never mentioned much else about it and covered over 190k miles, I think he probably got his money's worth out of it.

old picture..


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Auto boxes are much better these days. In the past auto boxes were clumsy and slow. They negatively affected the performance and economy of the car. Modern auto boxes now make the car faster. 


As for car prices cars are too expensive. I wouldn't buy one in the current climate as they have to come down. At the moment I'd say most cars are around 30% more expensive than previously.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

We bought our car 18 months ago for £7.5k.

So... It is a Vauxhall Insignia, fully loaded, everything on it, heated perforated leather seats, bodykit, big wheels, estate etc.

2.0 diesel on a 14 plate at the time had 82k on the clock. FVSH too. We paid £7.5k.

Just last week I was offered £10,500 for it. It now has two more kerbed wheels 
(not my doing), still FSH but it now has 103k on the clock.

Demand is there. You can't buy specc'd cars anymore, especially with thanks to COVID and now this upcoming War upon us.

I still have the Insignia, won't be going anywhere even if I have made loads on it.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

Don't get me started lol


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Kerr said:


> Auto boxes are much better these days. In the past auto boxes were clumsy and slow. They negatively affected the performance and economy of the car. Modern auto boxes now make the car faster.
> 
> As for car prices cars are too expensive. I wouldn't buy one in the current climate as they have to come down. At the moment I'd say most cars are around 30% more expensive than previously.


I wouldn't (normally) but medically I might not have a choice to have to pay the premium for an auto. Even looking at Uber budget sub £2k, you can end up with a lemon and cost more just to run for a couple of years.

Agree the autos are no where like they were years back.

Only hindsight… but hey ho

So no I keep hunting on auto trader, it typically the car I'm really looking at seems to be holding value (BMW 140i or a Yaris hybrid) heart and soul and petrol head says 140i. Luckily insurance isn't an issue.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

packard said:


> I wouldn't (normally) but medically I might not have a choice to have to pay the premium for an auto. Even looking at Uber budget sub £2k, you can end up with a lemon and cost more just to run for a couple of years.
> 
> Agree the autos are no where like they were years back.
> 
> ...


I know its a decision I make myself, The cars I want aren't possibly the most reliable but the 15 year old fiesta comes with its bills but I'm not paying any finance per month for it. The Bmw is gonna be much nicer to drive and interior will feel more premium but most likely the Yaris will be far more reliable and cheaper to run, the prior is probably what would make me pick it over the BMW, none of them will be horrendous on fuel even a non hybrid auto but haven't come across many people who have much bad to say about them.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

The prices are shocking just now, I'm aghast at what some private sellers are asking for. 

For example, I am looking for an estate for the dog and holidays. So I decided to increase my budget from a banger type car to a decent car. So been looking at Toyota's. 

I came across a private sale of a Toyota Auris I liked, priced £2k over what WBAC and Arnold Clark (sell your car) are offering. When I check the Parkers and Glass price, its absolutely £2k over the private price recommendations. So...another came up with more miles on it, also silly priced, moon miles though. The first guy has seen this also, put his up £500. Its priced the same as a dealer currently. 

Unbelievable.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

kingswood said:


> im expecting a drop once new cars come back on line. but someone said that as most manufactures have approved used in the pipe line they'll lower supply to keep demand high and make money that way?
> 
> hope they're wrong. as in all bubbles tho stupid short sighted people are fueling the fire. they might have made 3k on their car but what ever they replace it with would also have gone up!
> 
> in hindsight I wish I had bough a mk3 focus RS when they were 22k. was fetching more than list last year.


I was watching a grey one when covid first hit, it was £19990 ... i should have invested in cars.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

I went for a tune up and when i returned they offered me 4k plus what i spent on tune up more than i paid a year ago.

That means they were going to ask 10k more than i paid a year ago….. crazy times…..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

RS3 said:


> I really wouldn't be surprised if your right about manufacturers keeping the current short supply situation as is in order to maintain high sale prices. I don't understand how many manufacturers haven't gone under but I guess its the lack of discounting that's kept them going.
> 
> The RS has dipped since October/November when they where going above list. I got list price offered then but currently its down by about £3k on that but this may be due to seasonal variations which collectors cars are sensitive to.


Manufacturers are coping just fine, less front end financial incentives has saved them money, discounts offered by dealers has no impact on them.

As for dealers, most in the UK have reported record profits over the last 12-24 months, forward order banks are strong, profit per unit is an an all time high but volumes are down - perhaps the supply / demand situation is better for most people now

List price of the Kodiaq we had in March 2020 on lease was £33k, going back in a couple of weeks, looked at how much Skoda would want for it as its been a great car - £29,995. For Skoda Financial Services that will be a very profitable deal - decent chunk of money from us over 2 years which when combined with money they realise with the car at auction gives them a figure comfortably above what they would have seen in "normal" times


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Surely if you are changing cars, you have one to part ex so you get more for that too so it works itself out.

I've changed cars several times during this hike and because I've got more for the part ex than I paid, I've been happy with the cost to change.
Changed again last month. Some dealers offer a daft (low) part exchange price to start with, some don't and are upfront with a good price from the start. I've just told dealers how much I want for my car and they've paid it. Sometimes I've had to play the silly game they play where they say no and then ring back the day after but it's been turning out fine with the cost to change having already owned a car to change from.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

SarahAnn said:


> Surely if you are changing cars, you have one to part ex so you get more for that too so it works itself out.
> 
> I've changed cars several times during this hike and because I've got more for the part ex than I paid, I've been happy with the cost to change.
> Changed again last month. Some dealers offer a daft (low) part exchange price to start with, some don't and are upfront with a good price from the start. I've just told dealers how much I want for my car and they've paid it. Sometimes I've had to play the silly game they play where they say no and then ring back the day after but it's been turning out fine with the cost to change having already owned a car to change from.


So, what have you changed to now ??


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

SarahAnn said:


> Surely if you are changing cars, you have one to part ex so you get more for that too so it works itself out.


Only if you're buying a car of similar value and you're not using finance. If you're using finance you're borrowing more money and paying more interest.

The car you own might have increased in value by £5000. If you want to upgrade to a more expensive car the value of that has also increased by a similar percentage. That car might be £8000 more than it would have been a couple of years ago.

With the cost of living going up and up the spare finances people have left for cars has to come down. Car prices are far too high.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Andyblue said:


> So, what have you changed to now ??


Hi Andy, I was finding the 330d a bit boring and I don't know why but didn't like it as much as my previous 330d. I wasn't using it or even washing it, so changed to a 2019 M140i in white. Loving it at the moment. It's years since I had a proper hatchback. I'd always gone for estates but I'm enjoying this one. I don't speed around, too old for that but I like the sound of it.

I don't finance cars, I buy them so perhaps that makes a difference. I'm not locked into a term or anything.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

SarahAnn said:


> Hi Andy, I was finding the 330d a bit boring and I don't know why but didn't like it as much as my previous 330d. I wasn't using it or even washing it, so changed to a 2019 M140i in white. Loving it at the moment. It's years since I had a proper hatchback. I'd always gone for estates but I'm enjoying this one. I don't speed around, too old for that but I like the sound of it.
> 
> I don't finance cars, I buy them so perhaps that makes a difference. I'm not locked into a term or anything.


Nice - so you e kind of got the car you were initially thinking of, if memory serves me right…

Enjoy it, certainly a nicer sound track to it :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

When we moved back from Texas we sold both our cars that were a year old back to the dealers. One was a Kia Telluride we made $3000 on and made $2500 on the wife’s Hyundai Ioniq. 
Just sold the wife’s car back to Kia dealer yesterday as she works from home it never moves she use my car if needed made £1700 on that. 
I don’t think this will last but nice making some money on a car for once.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> When we moved back from Texas we sold both our cars that were a year old back to the dealers. One was a Kia Telluride we made $3000 on and made $2500 on the wife's Hyundai Ioniq.
> Just sold the wife's car back to Kia dealer yesterday as she works from home it never moves she use my car if needed made £1700 on that.
> I don't think this will last but nice making some money on a car for once.


Its a great time to sell a second car you don't need or use or intend replacing that's for sure. Not so much of a good time to upgrade.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Christian6984 said:


> Its a great time to sell a second car you don't need or use or intend replacing that's for sure. Not so much of a good time to upgrade.


Definitely for once we've profited. Wife doesn't really need a car hence selling it. She can use mine as it sits in the garage I usually bike or walk to my shop. Yes she leaves it a mess or scrapes the wheels but its just a car i don't have that ocd anymore.


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

I’m looking for a fishing wagon at the moment, struggling to find something for reasonable money to be honest, i begrudge paying £10k for an old ****ter, I’d rather be stuck indoors. 15k for a 2013 caddy with reasonable miles is plain daft. 
I sold my C63 after a year and got back what I paid and thought I’d done well until looking at another one, not a PPP like mine, 44k!!!! Hindsight is wonderful lol.

My attention now turning to something like a Nissan Elgrand import. At least that could double up as a camper and there’s some value there. Bit different to the normal as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

I’ve been passively looking at 2014 plus A3’s for over 3 years. I dip my toe in the classifieds once in a while. I’m shocked at what is presently on offer in my budget. The same budget 2 years ago would have secured a newer car with less miles.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

I’m surprised by what people are asking for cat N and cat S cars.


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

I was kind of hit by a double whammy, my lease car went back, getting anything I wanted was up to a year for delivery, so, either I drive my daughters Fiat 500 for a year, or I go used / second hand.
Added complication I wanted a car that was now out of production and was in truth a rare colour/trim combo so,,,,
7 moths search and one car only and a premium price to pay!
I bought it and I will just run it into the ground for emotional personal reasons as well as the financial "also" reason.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

wish wash said:


> I'm surprised by what people are asking for cat N and cat S cars.


I agree, for many it's the Badge/Plate to be seen on.

I'm avidly searching now worked out exactly what I want and am using all the apps and popular sites.

I've made a few enquiries with dealers, of which only ONE has shown any real interest in listening and trying to source what I'm after. Seems a stock response of what are you trading in and rate it 1-10 and what PCP etc and/or order new and wait a long time..

I've also found a load of adverts that are overtly left on all the main sites for weeks that have been sold that are still left there as the hook to speak to them on. I knew it always took place but seems very very bad at the moment. So much so some ads having specific spec listed then upon enquiry "oh sorry that's not the case", but still left on there for weeks.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I know this isn't too relevant to us here but was watching a youtube video on getting rid of a car, its was based in the US and said If you want shot of a car easily look at 'Car Max' etc, sort of the equivalent of WBAC or Motorway no doubt. I didn't realise they sold cars as well, so sorted price low to high. One of the cheapest was a Ford Fiesta, 2013 with 100k on, The price $11,998 or £9176, I know its a Saloon in SE spec and has no heated windscreen etc, which we don't get that model or spec but thought how much would the same age car and miles be over here, around £5-6K over here. I know prices aren't great here and I know nothing about the US Market but seems crazy they are asking nearly double the price for as close as I can reasonably compare. (examples below)

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-de...t_cars&page=5&percentVehiclePriceDeposit=true

https://www.carmax.com/car/22464841


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Derek Mc said:


> I was kind of hit by a double whammy, my lease car went back, getting anything I wanted was up to a year for delivery, so, either I drive my daughters Fiat 500 for a year, or I go used / second hand.
> Added complication I wanted a car that was now out of production and was in truth a rare colour/trim combo so,,,,
> 7 moths search and one car only and a premium price to pay!
> I bought it and I will just run it into the ground for emotional personal reasons as well as the financial "also" reason.


What did you buy Derek?


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

SarahAnn said:


> What did you buy Derek?


Hi Sarah Ann, I got another Mazda6, a GT Sport 2.5 petrol, one owner 18k miles with the white leather. I am over the moon with her, and apart from a first owner who seems to not know what a car wash is, she is totally immaculate.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Derek Mc said:


> Hi Sarah Ann, I got another Mazda6, a GT Sport 2.5 petrol, one owner 18k miles with the white leather. I am over the moon with her, and apart from a first owner who seems to not know what a car wash is, she is totally immaculate.


oooo white leather sounds lovely. I always look for a different coloured interior but can never do a deal and end up with black. Tried to get the tan interior this time but couldn't come to a deal I was happy with.
I'll have to have a look and see if you have put any pics on. I've been changing broadband suppliers and have been without broadband for about a month so I haven't been around. Glad you are enjoying it :thumb:


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

wish wash said:


> I'm surprised by what people are asking for cat N and cat S cars.


Yeah me also. 
I seen a 59 plate Peugeot 508 estate CAT S, 70k miles. With 10k missing from the MOT according to DVLA

Book price was something like £4k, immaculate etc. and this guy wanted £4k for it. I questioned a few things and he said I was being OTT.

To top it off, sent me a snotty message 'Sold ' when he did sell it.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Strange times indeed. Unless the car you own is held together by baler twine, then it's probably the best option. Some proper scrap being advertised for more than it would have been 3 years ago. The odd bargain may slip the net, but people seem to be making the most of not letting a good crisis go to waste.

I'm on autotrader et al every day, and it's utterly depressing what stuff costs now. I'm itching to change, but I can't bring myself to pay what's being asked.


----------



## blademansw (May 23, 2011)

President Swirl said:


> I'm on autotrader et al every day, and it's utterly depressing what stuff costs now. I'm itching to change, but I can't bring myself to pay what's being asked.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

President Swirl said:


> Strange times indeed. Unless the car you own is held together by baler twine, then it's probably the best option. Some proper scrap being advertised for more than it would have been 3 years ago. The odd bargain may slip the net, but people seem to be making the most of not letting a good crisis go to waste.
> 
> I'm on autotrader et al every day, and it's utterly depressing what stuff costs now. I'm itching to change, but I can't bring myself to pay what's being asked.


I flatly refuse to pay the prices for cars. I've also wanted to buy a new car for a while, but paying 40% more than it was worth two years ago is crazy to me.

I'm reading the news that the cost of living is so high that people can't afford to pay for gas, electricity, food and basic necessities.

On the other hand car, motorhome, caravan and house prices have gone crazy.

It's such a divide that there is a living crisis for many, and others with so much free spending budget they can stomach paying massively inflated prices.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Kerr said:


> On the other hand car, motorhome, caravan and house prices have gone crazy.
> 
> It's such a divide that there is a living crisis for many, and others with so much free spending budget they can stomach paying massively inflated prices.


Problem is, a lot can't. It's all on finance to keep up with their neighbours. Caravans have great finance packages, monthly payments look ok until you realise they're usually over 10 years😳
I have no issue with finance, loans etc but I'm not paying a fortune each month for something just because I'm trying to impress a neighbour.


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

I had to replace my X-Reg (2000) 406 Coupe before the introduction of the ULEZ expansion to the North & South Circular last October.
I decided to replace it early last year as I was after a specific car & model (Audi A5 sportback (B9), manual, petrol engine, with full leather, extra wide MMI screen and virtual ****pit) and didn't want to leave it to the last minute when many other people are forced to replace their cars with a ULEZ compliant one.
One came up and decided to buy it outright last April.
It was a 18 reg, manual with just over 21k miles on the clock, 1 owner and ticked all the boxes.

I paid £18,000 last year and just being curious, I have been checking prices on Autotrader over the year and they are going for north of £22k with LOWER specs - ie no virtual ****pit, half leather & much higher mileage!!! I have no idea what the prices would be for a similar spec'd A5 sportback!
Absolutely crazy increases!


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

kh904 said:


> I had to replace my X-Reg (2000) 406 Coupe before the introduction of the ULEZ expansion to the North & South Circular last October.
> I decided to replace it early last year as I was after a specific car & model (Audi A5 sportback (B9), manual, petrol engine, with full leather, extra wide MMI screen and virtual ****pit) and didn't want to leave it to the last minute when many other people are forced to replace their cars with a ULEZ compliant one.
> One came up and decided to buy it outright last April.
> It was a 18 reg, manual with just over 21k miles on the clock, 1 owner and ticked all the boxes.
> ...


Not for much longer, we are on the cusp of a drop in prices, the hike in the cost of living is biting already. A dealer pal of mine has noticed the turn already.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

There are some silly pricing on some cars out there and some ridiculous prices and sales taking the preverbal...

I know earlier this year, the dealership we were getting my wife's new car from said they expected over the next month or so for prices to start to drop, but not happening just yet. Don't think it'll be long before the bubble bursts though...


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I’ve been in contact with a few dealers, all they want is PCP/HP and then all the “extras” that if you wanted you would get cheaper from third party anyway. Mention you just want a “cash” sale (Unless 0%) then no wiggle room and insulting trade in (WBAC) massively more even taking their automatic “faults found”. Seems worse than pre covid wanting customers to sign up for relevant schemes. 

For many gas/electric utilities will hit more come autumn when the thermostat gets turned up. Getting so tempted to just buy new with a 10% discount albeit 30 plus weeks delivery time… and accept the automatic moneys lost is covered by lower purchase price.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

People will be moving away from PCP and leasing, as the costs are rocketing. Our company vehicles are due to be changed, and after leasing the company cars for years, the boss has bought all the new cars as the leasing costs had more than doubled. The only people continuing with PCP will be the ones who must keep up with the neighbours.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

packard said:


> I've been in contact with a few dealers, all they want is PCP/HP and then all the "extras" that if you wanted you would get cheaper from third party anyway. Mention you just want a "cash" sale (Unless 0%) then no wiggle room and insulting trade in (WBAC) massively more even taking their automatic "faults found". Seems worse than pre covid wanting customers to sign up for relevant schemes.
> 
> For many gas/electric utilities will hit more come autumn when the thermostat gets turned up. Getting so tempted to just buy new with a 10% discount albeit 30 plus weeks delivery time… and accept the automatic moneys lost is covered by lower purchase price.


Who is giving the 10% discount if you don't mind me asking? :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Carwow, Toyota.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

packard said:


> Carwow, Toyota.


Thanks

I was in a bmw dealers today and a merc dealer. Both empty, no customers at all in the showrooms. I couple arrived as I left the merc dealer. Both dealers were extremely quiet. I expected it to be packed on a Sunday.

I test drove a new shape Z4 G29. I had thought about ordering a new one and waiting a few months, doesn't matter how long. I'm used to big cars. This is supposed to be a roadster and felt bigger than my 330d tourers I had. Shocked how big it felt. It was the 2 litre and felt very sluggish and jerky. I love the look of them but was very disappointed in it when I drove it. The salesman told me to have a good run in it, he said at least half an hour. I took it back after about 5 minutes. 
I usually get in a car and drive it and feel comfortable straight away but it just felt so big and clumsy.
I didn't try to do any deals on a new one as I couldn't get on with it.

I had gone to see if they were doing discounts on new ones but I didn't bother asking after the test drive.

Didn't want to waste my day so called at the merc dealer who i knew had a slc43 in. I'd had the c43 so thought it would be a nippy little thing with a similar engine. I had the newer engine with a few more bhp.

The steering on the slc43 felt really heavy. I don't know if it's because the steering on the m140 is light and I've never noticed. I had a slk years ago and I'm sure that wasn't as heavy.

Back to the nature of the thread, while I was there, I was telling the merc dealer that I'd had a nearly new c43 and expected the slc43 to be similar. He then offered me £5k discount on a used c43 that was on the forecourt. I didn't bother as I'm not really looking for one of those. I was in the area testing the z4 and curious about the slc but people keep talking about used car prices being high and he knocked £5k off straight away.

It goes with what has been said above that the prices might be on their way down.
He told me to get back to him if I want the slc and he'll see what he can do but it didn't drive as nice as my m140. They both looked very nice and look better than my m140 but didn't drive as nice.


----------



## woodycivic (Jun 4, 2015)

Darlofan said:


> Problem is, a lot can't. It's all on finance to keep up with their neighbours. Caravans have great finance packages, monthly payments look ok until you realise they're usually over 10 years&#55357;&#56883;
> I have no issue with finance, loans etc but I'm not paying a fortune each month for something just because I'm trying to impress a neighbour.


We have exactly the same opinion in our house. Always kept away from finance since we bought our first home, we have our mortgage and that's it. We have cars 10 + years old but look after them and pay what is needed to keep them going and i make sure i look after them as much as i can in terms of keeping them clean and looking good.

I have a feeling that when winter 22/23 arrives it won't be only those on the breadline who suffer because of the hike in energy prices, there will be a few out there who like to make it look like they have money who will be regretting having to pay god knows how much out each month to have 1 or 2 shiny new motors sat on the drive to keep up with the rest of the street.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

woodycivic said:


> There will be a few out there who like to make it look like they have money who will be regretting having to pay god knows how much out each month to have 1 or 2 shiny new motors sat on the drive to keep up with the rest of the street.


Plus their £100+ / month TV packages and £65+/month for their latest swanky mobiles.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I've never had pcp on a car. I buy them with savings but I was curious when I got an ad for lease 'deals' to see how much other people were paying. I was shocked how much things cost (unless lease deals have gone up). £400 for something quite basic with a small engine.
Whatever I have on my drive, I like to know it's paid for. 
I agree with one of the posters above that when you tell the salesman it is part exchange plus cash, they always seem disappointed that they can't sell you finance
I know someone who has a quite old car that was £70k recently on finance and he says if he loses his job, the car would be the first thing to go. I wouldn't want to live like that. He does look like he has money that he hasn't actually got


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

SarahAnn said:


> I've never had pcp on a car. I buy them with savings but I was curious when I got an ad for lease 'deals' to see how much other people were paying. I was shocked how much things cost (unless lease deals have gone up). £400 for something quite basic with a small engine.
> Whatever I have on my drive, I like to know it's paid for.
> I agree with one of the posters above that when you tell the salesman it is part exchange plus cash, they always seem disappointed that they can't sell you finance
> I know someone who has a quite old car that was £70k recently on finance and he says if he loses his job, the car would be the first thing to go. I wouldn't want to live like that. He does look like he has money that he hasn't actually got


Straight cash deals are the worst deal for a salesman in a main franchise dealership, you get extra commission for a finance deal and the dealership gets a regular kick back from the finance arm of the brand. (Source, I was a salesman)


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Starbuck88 said:


> Straight cash deals are the worst deal for a salesman in a main franchise dealership, you get extra commission for a finance deal and the dealership gets a regular kick back from the finance arm of the brand. (Source, I was a salesman)


Yes I used to date a car salesman and he told me about the Gap sales etc making them money too and if I ever wanted Gap, find it myself. They made more on the extras than the car most of the time where he was but it wasn't a massive dealership :thumb:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

SarahAnn said:


> Yes I used to date a car salesman and he told me about the Gap sales etc making them money too and if I ever wanted Gap, find it myself. They made more on the extras than the car most of the time where he was but it wasn't a massive dealership :thumb:


Today, if I bought a new car, I'd take the finance if they could offer me more off the price of the car, then within the cooling period, cancel the finance/pay it all off. Win Win.


----------



## woodycivic (Jun 4, 2015)

percymon said:


> Plus their £100+ / month TV packages and £65+/month for their latest swanky mobiles.


Absolutely! Give me a free smartphone on the cheapest contract and I am happy. 

I know a couple of people who fork out £95 + for sky packages alone!


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

SarahAnn said:


> Yes I used to date a car salesman and he told me about the Gap sales etc making them money too and if I ever wanted Gap, find it myself. They made more on the extras than the car most of the time where he was but it wasn't a massive dealership :thumb:


I'm their worst customer..

Cash..
Never any extras one dealer recently added £1.8k of extras bumper, alloy and pointless policies… when I made an absolute point of do not add anything.

Always buy gap insurance from www.Ala.co.uk if I need it

They even try it on for £300 dash cam "fitted" insult on a £30 dash cam to buy online the same model.

But I'm a quick and easy sale and if they want to shift product off the lot


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

My last job was a New & Used Car sales leader and that was after about 10yrs in the trade, back then (over 11yrs ago) in a volume site average gross retained profit aimed for was about £1400 made up of chassis profit, finance commission & insurance sales. I never paid book price for trade ins be it glasses or cap for cars over 3yrs old yet still paid a fair market price as churn of used car px trade ins, ohh have times changed lately thou. 

But it really is only a matter of time before the inflated used car prices drop like a stone, but what I don’t think will change will be the discounts on list prices and low rate finance deals (that we where all used to seeing) with mfrs ****ing cars out the doors. Bmw for example have sold less cars and increased their profits. 

What I don’t understand with this thread is the strong dislikes for people who buy on finance or pcp what’s wrong with that? Do many save and buy their house/flat with cash, no most have a mortgage that they’ll pay for 15-30 yrs, and jeez that must be the biggest financial rip off. 

I now hate going into a dealership! 

Driving my dream car and hoping health allows me to drive it to the ground, or it inflates in value lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

@sharrkey I’ve no dislike for any method of buying for myself at the moment the fact “I just want the car” and nothing else for many of the dealerships I can literally hear the salesperson slump in their chair. As I ask if the car is as described and advertised “what’s the best price” before I potentially travel long distance to view etc.

Appreciate each type of purchase is down to your own personal circumstances.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

packard said:


> @sharrkey I've no dislike for any method of buying for myself at the moment the fact "I just want the car" and nothing else for many of the dealerships I can literally hear the salesperson slump in their chair. As I ask if the car is as described and advertised "what's the best price" before I potentially travel long distance to view etc.
> 
> Appreciate each type of purchase is down to your own personal circumstances.


Very similar to when I bought my M from Bmw down south, already knew the finance offer, wasn't interested in gap insurance (bought myself for a fraction of the cost from Ala) didn't want Tyre alloy insurance, didn't want any accessories and ****ed him off further when I didn't take their service plan as I knew it would be cheaper the following month from bmw direct as a 1 off payment for 5 yrs servicing lol

I loath carsales people as I know what's about to come outta their mouth, trained enough of them and ultimately was one for years lol

I've the utmost respect for those who save away for years and buy with cash, but find some distaste in those who show a superior complex and think they are better than those who choose or need to buy a car on finance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## woodycivic (Jun 4, 2015)

packard said:


> @sharrkey I've no dislike for any method of buying for myself at the moment the fact "I just want the car" and nothing else for many of the dealerships I can literally hear the salesperson slump in their chair. As I ask if the car is as described and advertised "what's the best price" before I potentially travel long distance to view etc.
> 
> Appreciate each type of purchase is down to your own personal circumstances.


I echo this too, each to their own and I don't look down on people who choose finance at all and certainly didn't intend to cause any offence with my posts earlier. 

My view of it comes from the few I know who have finance who are, how can i say it, label and image crazy and who look down on those who don't have what they have.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

sharrkey said:


> I've the utmost respect for those who save away for years and buy with cash, but find some distaste in those who show a superior complex and think they are better than those who choose or need to buy a car on finance.


I echo this mate, I have no issue with anyone buying a car on finance and paying for something they want, especially when their finances allow for them to do so (its no ones business really is it?). If they can hold off to pay it cash, then their will power is stronger than mine. When I was in a position (just qualified) part of my new package was a car allowance, which was substantial. I bought a car on finance and continued to do so for years, never found myself in negative equity. So I don't get the need for people to feel superior cause they bought theirs cash.

Another example. A mate bought a car cash, £19k cash balance in the deal.

He got a personal loan deal at 1.3% flat rate for 3 years, received the cash and put it in to a 3 year fixed ISA @ 1.8%. I'd do that!

What I don't agree with, is people jumping on the PCP's to keep up with Terry & June across the road, because they go to Miller & Carter every week, go AI holidays and drive a Merc. So they feel the need to go one better, which they struggle to pay and dont have any savings for a rainy day.

Anyway back on topic.

My mate is a car sales manager at a large franchise and he is also saying, we are on the verge of a major downturn in used car sales values...possibly within the next few weeks and there is alot more enquiries about 'sell your car to us'.

I'm currently looking at a 3 series for the wife (if she behaves herself). One I have short listed has been sat for 45 days now. 65 plate, 41k miles, FSH and it mint condition. Its dropped £1200 during that time and they cant shift it. So I am biding my time for another couple of weeks. If it goes, it goes. I will source another.


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Walesy. said:


> What I don't agree with, is people jumping on the PCP's to keep up with Terry & June across the road, because they go to Miller & Carter every week, go AI holidays and drive a Merc. So they feel the need to go one better, which they struggle to pay and dont have any savings for a rainy day.
> 
> Anyway back on topic.
> 
> ...


Lol Miller & Carter is somewhere I'd love to goto, but £6.50 filet steak  outta Lidl cooked in house will do me just fine 

From what I can remember most dealers had a max stock aged car before moving on or sending to the block, 60/90 days Max! Thou this might have changed due to the current price climate, I can only imagine stock sitting 60 days old now will have been an expensive purchase price for dealers, if the car your interested in is part of a bigger group it might be worth while enquiring about it at a sister site, quick sale from another sites stock my produce a better price for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

sharrkey said:


> Lol Miller & Carter is somewhere I'd love to goto, but £6.50 filet steak  outta Lidl cooked in house will do me just fine
> 
> From what I can remember most dealers had a max stock aged car before moving on or sending to the block, 60/90 days Max! Thou this might have changed due to the current price climate, I can only imagine stock sitting 60 days old now will have been an expensive purchase price for dealers, if the car your interested in is part of a bigger group it might be worth while enquiring about it at a sister site, quick sale from another sites stock my produce a better price for you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


You aint missing much, I wasnt impressed. But Im the same....Wife works for Aldi, so we get the heavily discounted stuff thats got limited time on it and it goes right into my freezer LOL. Ive ruined 2 pans cooking the monster steaks, so she wasnt too happy.

The car is in an independent dealer, who have a good reputation to be fair. So I am going to keep an eye on it.

Its a 65 plate BWM 3 series M Sport, 41k miles etc. as I say and its £14695.00. Which I think is not too bad, but I'd like a better deal


----------



## sharrkey (Sep 11, 2017)

Walesy. said:


> You aint missing much, I wasnt impressed. But Im the same....Wife works for Aldi, so we get the heavily discounted stuff thats got limited time on it and it goes right into my freezer LOL. Ive ruined 2 pans cooking the monster steaks, so she wasnt too happy.
> 
> The car is in an independent dealer, who have a good reputation to be fair. So I am going to keep an eye on it.
> 
> Its a 65 plate BWM 3 series M Sport, 41k miles etc. as I say and its £14695.00. Which I think is not too bad, but I'd like a better deal


Lol I've seen those massive T-Bone steaks a few times and would need to buy a new pan alone to cook that slab 

Nice low miles @41k and M Sport will have great spec of it, have you told the seller what your prepared to pay? You never know he might accept of come close, cash in bank than metal on forecourt always a better option for dealers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

sharrkey said:


> Very similar to when I bought my M from Bmw down south, already knew the finance offer, wasn't interested in gap insurance (bought myself for a fraction of the cost from Ala) didn't want Tyre alloy insurance, didn't want any accessories and ****ed him off further when I didn't take their service plan as I knew it would be cheaper the following month from bmw direct as a 1 off payment for 5 yrs servicing lol
> 
> I loath carsales people as I know what's about to come outta their mouth, trained enough of them and ultimately was one for years lol
> 
> ...


I had a Merc dealer refuse to negotiate on the price but was happy to throw in extras for "free" last year. The car was on sale for £17000.

Think he threw in gap insurance and alloy wheel insurance for 3 years for "free" yet on the invoice it was listed as £350 for the gap insurance and £400 for the alloy wheel insurance and said it was like that on the invoice to make the numbers work.

I took the car at £17k. Within 14 days cancelled both the gap insrance and alloy wheel insurance and got a refund for £750. Was quite a good deal in the end as it had 2 years free servicing from the manufacturer as it was and the values going up meant the car hasnt cost me anything so far.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

sharrkey said:


> Lol I've seen those massive T-Bone steaks a few times and would need to buy a new pan alone to cook that slab
> 
> Nice low miles @41k and M Sport will have great spec of it, have you told the seller what your prepared to pay? You never know he might accept of come close, cash in bank than metal on forecourt always a better option for dealers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thats the ones, honestly...worth the pan and being shouted at!

I have not as yet, I am lurking around others too, but this one floats my boat to be honest. 
We are heading south for a funeral tomorrow...so plan of attack is to go see them when I am back up the road. 
Then get my haggling shoes on and see what they will take,


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

We recently PXd the wife’s ancient Qashqai against a Mini at a Franchised Dealership. I never get hung up on what they want for theirs or offer for ours per se, I’m looking at the cost to change. Obviously I do think carefully about what could get for ours and what theirs should be priced at to be competitive. All I can say is having kept an eye on prices for a while now, I’d started to see some movement but still lots at inflated figures. A combination of getting bang on the highest valuation I’d had from the likes of Motorway, WBAC etc and the price of theirs being right made it an easy decision. Maybe prices will go down further but it’s all relative and the overall deal was right for us at this moment in time.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I agree with the above. I always look at the cost to change. Some of the dealers are being too greedy with their advertised prices but they are not all selling. The 330d I bought and sold quite quickly was sold to a bmw dealer for the same amount I bought it for (I told him what I wanted for it and he got there eventually but started with silly low offers). He advertised it the same day for over £4k more and it's still there for sale. Now reduced to £2k more than he paid me for it which I think is more reasonable but it's still there.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Is it me or is the price of some coming down.. numerous vehicles I have been watching have been reduced (across the UK so not just a specific reason) several by a few thousand.

Is the drop now starting?


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

packard said:


> Is it me or is the price of some coming down.. numerous vehicles I have been watching have been reduced (across the UK so not just a specific reason) several by a few thousand.
> 
> Is the drop now starting?


2 dealer mates have advised me the prices are on the downturn.

I have been watching 2 cars of recent, both have come down £1k in the past 20 days or so. But others I have not been interesting in, but reoccur in my search have also dropped within days.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Cost of living having an impact now, people just deciding to hold onto what they have for a bit longer rather than shelling out more money when they are struggling with utility bills and rising mortgage payments. Used car forecourts will be a place of discounts in the coming months, they still need turnover


----------



## Imprezaworks (May 20, 2013)

We are finding the 12-15k coming down. Where as the 5-10k are still very strong.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

packard said:


> Is it me or is the price of some coming down.. numerous vehicles I have been watching have been reduced (across the UK so not just a specific reason) several by a few thousand.
> 
> Is the drop now starting?


Yep, I noticed some seemed to be dropping. I started this post and have kept an eye on things since just in case a bargain came up. Said to the wife last week I'm sure things are starting to drop. Caravans seem to be falling too, watched a you tube video from an indie dealer saying stock is hanging around and dealers are talking about what to do.
With cost of living, there has got to be a slow down, whether it'll cause a slump or is just people being cautious for a few months we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

percymon said:


> Cost of living having an impact now, people just deciding to hold onto what they have for a bit longer rather than shelling out more money when they are struggling with utility bills and rising mortgage payments. Used car forecourts will be a place of discounts in the coming months, they still need turnover


Some cars are still selling though. I collected something a couple of weeks ago that had just been reduced by £4500 and there were two chaps collecting their new cars at the same time. 
i was in the another dealers in Lincoln (Merc) and was chatting to him about a convertible he had in and when I told him I'd owned a c43 before, straight away he said that he would reduce the one on their forecourt by £5k if I wanted it. He admitted that they had just tried it on with their inflated price and it hadn't moved.


----------

